# totaly losing it



## Jimbo (Mar 23, 2011)

The world is becoming more and more unreal for me. I feel no connection whatsoever to the rest of humanity. They might as well be some animals in a zoo. I look at them and think why am I with them? They all seem so strange and menacing. I can't hide the fact that I'm different from them. I feel naked and terrified.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Good news bad news. Good news feeling like you're liosing it is completely normal
and will go away. Bad news it sucks to experience it.


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

ya, i hear you... i feel the exact same way


----------



## Jimbo (Mar 23, 2011)

feeling actually more or less normal today(as normal as I can feel). thanx for your concern.


----------



## TheEndIsFuckingNigh (Aug 25, 2011)

Jimbo said:


> The world is becoming more and more unreal for me. I feel no connection whatsoever to the rest of humanity. They might as well be some animals in a zoo. I look at them and think why am I with them? They all seem so strange and menacing. I can't hide the fact that I'm different from them. I feel naked and terrified.


I feel the same. I observe them as if I'm much higher or much lower than them. I never feel equal or able to relate to anyone. I get the same sensation of being nothing like these creatures and sense their heartlessness and greed. I remember things about them from my past, but as if they happened to someone else, not to me...as if they are all false memories or dreams. I feel like I've been sent here from another world to observe. My life feels like a storybook or experiment. It's like I have to look for some sort of moral. I hate this. I hate it. I can't do it for much longer.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

TheEndIsFuckingNigh said:


> I feel the same. I observe them as if I'm much higher or much lower than them. I never feel equal or able to relate to anyone. I get the same sensation of being nothing like these creatures and sense their heartlessness and greed. I remember things about them from my past, but as if they happened to someone else, not to me...as if they are all false memories or dreams. I feel like I've been sent here from another world to observe. My life feels like a storybook or experiment. It's like I have to look for some sort of moral. I hate this. I hate it. I can't do it for much longer.


Your not alone. I don't really know what hold me in this world but I keep going into this pointless void.


----------



## Lostwanderer (Jan 31, 2011)

TheEndIsFuckingNigh said:


> I feel the same. I observe them as if I'm much higher or much lower than them. I never feel equal or able to relate to anyone. I get the same sensation of being nothing like these creatures and sense their heartlessness and greed. I remember things about them from my past, but as if they happened to someone else, not to me...as if they are all false memories or dreams. I feel like I've been sent here from another world to observe. My life feels like a storybook or experiment. It's like I have to look for some sort of moral. I hate this. I hate it. I can't do it for much longer.


Thats exactly how I feel, its so strange. Like all humanity's flaws are magnified to a crazy point, but i cant rationally think about it.


----------



## losingme (Jan 2, 2012)

I felt this way last night when my neighbors stopped in for a visit. My day was going okay up until that point with my DP lifting and returning throughout the day, but manageable. It had been the first time that I have socialized with anyone (outside of my family) since my DP has returned. They seemed so unreal to me, it was very difficult and stressful to try to interact with them, but the tiny little piece of me that hadn't slipped away off into the black hole of non existence, somehow managed to carry on in a socially exceptable manner. At least I think I did, It could of all been a dream. I do know that the police haven't shown up here today to haul me off for killing them and chopping their bodies up into little pieces. So I guess I didn't actually go as crazy as I felt standing there talking to them. After they left, I took .5 mg of klonopin and (once it kicked in) I actually felt quite normal for the rest of the evening.


----------

